# What clippers/blades should I use?



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Realizing grooming & cutting hair is an art which I realize I will probably never master in my lifetime, but I try to do a decent job keeping Zoey's hair long & manageable. I just don't know or met any groomers here in CT which really know & understand the Maltese breed. For the last 2 yrs I manage Zoeys long coat & basically just cut her length to keep it even. I know it is time to lessen her heavy coat. I own a small battery operated trimmer which I use for her paws, but do not own any other trimmers & would love your opinions. Please any suggestions from others who are much more experienced in your own dog grooming. What clippers & blades do you use or would suggest I purchase to keep her hair trimmed & less heavy? All your sugestions mean alot & I have followed through with many of your suggestions with success. Thanks!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pic of Zoey in her purple stroller. 
How much length do you want to keep in her coat? 
If you still want it longish, you could keep up with your scissor cutting,
And trim more off her gradually, till you see a length you like on her.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I only use clippers to shave underside of bellies, so I am no help. I agree that Zoey looks precious in her stroller there!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been doing some research on clippers and blades because I want to groom Louis from now on too. I think the Andis ultra edge clippers are the ones I'm going to get. They are not super pricy but not cheap either. They seem to be the ones a lot of groomers use. They come with a 10 blade which I would use for paw pads and sanitary areas. The rest of the body depends on how long you want to keep it. I think the longest blade is a 3 3/4 which leaves the hair 13mm. If you wanted to keep it longer than that, you would have to use combs, the ones I see recommended the most are the Wahl stainless steel, over a 30 blade. Hope this helps.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for some of your suggestions, trying to keep her longer but with a good even trim. Thanks Christina will research the Andis.


----------

